# Notifications



## gaer

I am assuming that the rest of the people in these forums are not getting notifications now when people answer threads. Is this so? Or is it a problem in my settings? I'm very used to getting these notifications in email, and now I have to check "list subscriptions", online.

If the rest of you are getting these notifications, I have a personal problem and need to fix it. If all of you are experiencing the same thing, then it's something to do with the site. I THINK that is the case.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

I personally don't use the "notifications" feature, but maybe if you posted your question in Comments & Suggestions you'd get quicker replies from more people.


----------



## Whodunit

Read this.

Or ask me via PM, because I started that thread, and now I know both getting e-mail notifications and not getting those notifications. I'd be glad to answer your questions.


----------



## Jana337

I am moving this to C&ٍٍٍS.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am moving this to C&ٍٍٍS.
> 
> Jana


Okay, Jana, so I assume this is now in that forum.

I have read EVERYTHING written by you and others in every thread I could find.

I can't find any explanation for what has happened. One day I was getting instant notifications, and then they stopped. But my problem is the opposite of the one you had. I WANT them.

It's hard to get info about this, because it appears most people do not want this feature turned on. I do. It instantly tells me what has been replied to while I am at work, and while I'm online, I can listen to see if someone is replying. Very useful for me.

Now I'm keeping open a window to "List Subscriptions", and there I can instantly see what is replied to by refreshing. Under the second to last column, "notification", it clearly says "instant" for every subscription.

Nothing has been changed. The mods have been very busy. I believe that one of them said that the notifications might have been turned off while Mike was away on vacation. And if this is so, no problem. What I have not been able to find out is the answer to what I think is a very clear question:

_*Are other people getting these notifcations? That will instantly tell me if the problem is my settings or something to do with the site. *_

Gaer


----------



## mkellogg

Do the noticfications work for you all now?  Let me know if not!

Mike


----------



## Rayines

> If the rest of you are getting these notifications, I have a personal problem and need to fix it. If all of you are experiencing the same thing, then it's something to do with the site. I THINK that is the case.


*Yes, Gaer, but remember that once you've received the notification by mail, if you don't enter the page in that moment, notifications about new messages won't arrive. do you understand me?*


----------



## gaer

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Do the noticfications work for you all now? Let me know if not!
> 
> Mike


Yes, Mike. I never posted another question here because I got no answers. Perhaps other people were not sure what was happening either.

But I assumed something was turned off, and I believe around the beginning or middle of the week the notifcations returned.

Which is great!

Thank you,

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Yes, Gaer, but remember that once you've received the notification by mail, if you don't enter the page in that moment, notifications about new messages won't arrive. do you understand me?*


That was not the problem. I was getting no notifacations. I know how the system works. Now I'm getting them again.

Problem fixed. 

Gaer


----------

